# 6 RCN Sailors help battle fire ashore in Turkey- Nov. 2014



## CougarKing (16 Nov 2014)

Kudos to these members of HMCS _Toronto_'s crew! :nod:

CTV News



> *Six Canadian Navy members on shore in Turkey help battle fire*
> 
> 
> ANTALYA, Turkey -- The federal government says six Royal Canadian Navy members sprang into action to battle a fire while dining on shore in Turkey, dousing flames and evacuating a burning building.
> ...


----------



## Halifax Tar (16 Nov 2014)

BZ Tor!


----------



## kratz (16 Nov 2014)

BZ


----------



## jollyjacktar (16 Nov 2014)

Well done.  And that, is why we teach everyone damage control response like firefighting.  I would expect no less of TOR or any RCN crewmembers for that matter.


----------



## cupper (16 Nov 2014)

Bravo Zulu Lads!


----------



## dimsum (16 Nov 2014)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well done.  And that, is why we teach everyone damage control response like firefighting.  I would expect no less of TOR or any RCN crewmembers for that matter.



Agreed.  BZ!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Nov 2014)

Quite the contrast to those Turkish protesters going after USN sailors last week


----------



## NavyHopeful (17 Nov 2014)

Official Government news release.

http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=905099



> Crew From HMCS Toronto Fight Fire and Evacuate Casualties in Turkey    November 16, 2014
> National Defence
> Ottawa
> 
> ...


----------



## NavyHopeful (19 Dec 2014)

Thanks, Stacked.

Happy Holidays from all of us over here!!!

 :subbies:


----------

